# Read a book about Love, Adultery, Murder and Class-Ride This Day Down Into Night



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess I should introduce my book available at kindle also:

RIDE THIS DAY DOWN INTO NIGHT is a story about love, murder, deception, innocence, father/son relationships, abuse, marriage, new beginnings, but mostly it is about love. Told from the point of view of Tim Rich, a twenty-seven-year old English teacher who is married and expecting a child, he tells about a life outwardly seamless in its perfection and happiness which spirals out of control when he is obligated to home-school Olivia Buford. Olivia's father has been accused of the violent and gruesome murder of Connie Stafio a prominent, church-going denizen of the community. A coarse yet completely enchanting young woman, Olivia captivates Tim. Despite his conscious attempts to evade Olivia Buford, Tim drifts deeper and deeper into Olivia’s hardened world. Set in the town of Califon, once a dairy-farm community but now an affluent ‘burb, Olivia Buford comes from a rough and dangerous family who has lived in Califon for generations long before the mostly wealthy invade this beautiful and rural part of west-central New Jersey. 
As Tim observes, "If Billy-the-Kid or Al Capone had lived in Califon, they would've been careful if they'd walked by a Buford." But for all Olivia's dangerous background and inescapable reputation as a 'Buford' she is a seductive, beautiful, smart and tender young woman. Her insightful views on the literature Tim Rich is obliged to teach her at her modest house and her enthralling sexual allure makes him gradually attracted to her while his wife, the closer she comes to term in her pregnancy, is more distant and silent. Tim is torn between the expectations his father has always demanded through love and devotion of him and the way he conducts his life and his inextricable desire for Olivia Buford. Ultimately Tim brings to fruition his desire for Olivia in a poignant and arousing account, but once Tim and Olivia become lovers, she confesses she is the one who murdered Connie Stafio. 
After the birth of his daughter, the moral decisions Tim confronts form a schism in his life that lead him to Blue Hill, Maine. Amid the placid Maine life, Tim tries rousing himself out of the moral quandary in which he’s found himself. To that end Tim does seem to be working through his life’s social demands and obligations when Olivia resurfaces and further confounds Tim’s conflicted nature.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Jerry!  See, adding a pic isn't that hard!  Good for you to get your book thread started!

Your book is still being edited, correct?  Be sure to let us know when and where we can get it!

Betsy


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

It's available now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh! I was confused! Here's a link to your book on Amazon (I didn't find it at first, I was searching for "Gerry Dodge" not "Gerald L. Dodge" 









$2.00

Betsy


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy!  I don't know how you did that.  Gerry


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

gerrydodge said:


> Thanks, Betsy! I don't know how you did that. Gerry


Here is a link to a good description of how to do it:
Posting text (and a bookcover picture) that links to the Kindle Store


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you intinst!  Gerry


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

A book by Gerald Lee Dodge


RIDE THIS DAY DOWN INTO NIGHT is a story about love, murder, deception, innocence, father/son relationships, abuse, marriage, new beginnings, but mostly it is about love.  Told from the point of view of Tim Rich, a twenty-seven-year old English teacher who is married and expecting a child, he tells about a life outwardly seamless in its perfection and happiness which spirals out of control when he is obligated to home-school Olivia Buford.  Olivia's father has been accused of the violent and gruesome murder of Connie Stafio a prominent, church-going denizen of the community.  A coarse yet completely enchanting young woman, Olivia captivates Tim. Despite his conscious attempts to evade Olivia Buford, Tim drifts deeper and deeper into Olivia’s hardened world. Set in the town of Califon, once a dairy-farm community but now an affluent ‘burb, Olivia Buford comes from a rough and dangerous family who has lived in Califon for generations long before the mostly wealthy invade this beautiful and rural part of west-central New Jersey.  
As Tim observes, "If Billy-the-Kid or Al Capone had lived in Califon, they would've been careful if they'd walked by a Buford."  But for all Olivia's dangerous background and inescapable reputation as a 'Buford' she is a seductive, beautiful, smart and tender young woman.  Her insightful views on the literature Tim Rich is obliged to teach her at her modest house and her enthralling sexual allure makes him gradually attracted to her while his wife, the closer she comes to term in her pregnancy, is more distant and silent.  Tim is torn between the expectations his father has always demanded through love and devotion of him and the way he conducts his life and his inextricable desire for Olivia Buford.  Ultimately Tim brings to fruition his desire for Olivia in a poignant and arousing account, but once Tim and Olivia become lovers, she confesses she is the one who murdered Connie Stafio.  
After the birth of his daughter, the moral decisions Tim confronts form a schism in his life that lead him to Blue Hill, Maine. Amid the placid Maine life, Tim tries rousing himself out of the moral quandary in which he’s found himself. To that end Tim does seem to be working through his life’s social demands and obligations when Olivia resurfaces and further confounds Tim’s conflicted nature.

B


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, someone bought my book!  Thanks so much.  I hope you review it.  Gerry Dodge


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

I wish more people were interested in buying this book for 2 bucks.  It's worth the cost!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Gerry:

Seem to be a lot of 'spoilers' in that plot summary. Any surprises left? If I were to read this now, I'd already know that the hero gives in to his desires, that the heroine is the murderer, etc., etc.

Might want to edit it before too many others read it, eh? 

Just a suggestion...


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Archer, that's a wonderful plan.  The synopsis was actually written for agents and they want no surprises.  I'll do that.  Thanks so much.  Gerry


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

Just bought this book for $2 and will check it out.. sounds interesting


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a link by the way...


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you, d. rose.  I hope you like it and review it.  Gerry Dodge


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you for that, 911jason.  I appreciate that.  Gerry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gerry--

I've combined your original book thread with the one you started on the 2nd. We ask that you add to this thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you! Thanks! If you have any questions, PM us.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators









_ Other fine print to remember: If there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy & Ann
> Book Bazaar Moderators


Which one's which?


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy!

I just learned how to do the image thing for my novel:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gerry--

there's something missing from your image link, I took a look at it but will have to recreate it to figure out what went wrong!

Edit: It looks like one thing in two parts: you need to have the link to the image between the [ img ] and [ /img ] tags, and you have to have the whole link. What you have looks like a partial link, and I believe it is the link to the product page not the image.

Here's what it SHOULD look like:

```
[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002QXMXZE?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&
creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002QXMXZE][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images
/I/61sEmw%2BnC8L._SL500_AA252_PIkin2,BottomRight,28,27_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG][/url]
[IMG]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B002QXMXZE][/IMG]
```
and here's what you have:

```
[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002QXMXZE?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&
creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002QXMXZE][img]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/
```
Be sure you right click on the image and copy the image link (if you're using Firefox) or go to properties and triple click on the URL if your using Explorer. Experiment and let me know if you're having any problems.

Betsy


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Red Adept just reviewed my book and although she didn't like the development of the story (and in a thread at kindleboards she said tastes very greatly), she gave me five stars for my writing.  I very pleased with that!  Gerry Dodge


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Dear Betsy,

I thought I did all that.  It's way too complicated for me, but don't people know that if you click the blue ball it will take the to my novel?  Or does it?  I don't know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's good to know that you have the book linked to your URL globe (the "blue ball"), but most people don't realize that, I think.

Here's a link:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images
/I/61sEmw%2BnC8L._SL500_AA252_PIkin2,BottomRight,28,27_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg









If you want to use this, if you quote my message, you'll be able to select the above link to copy and paste into a new message.

Betsy


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's good to know that you have the book linked to your URL globe (the "blue ball"), but most people don't realize that, I think.
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images
> ...


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images
/I/61sEmw%2BnC8L._SL500_AA252_PIkin2,BottomRight,28,27_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Success!


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought so, but not really.  I just don't get it!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

archer said:


> Gerry:
> 
> Seem to be a lot of 'spoilers' in that plot summary. Any surprises left? If I were to read this now, I'd already know that the hero gives in to his desires, that the heroine is the murderer, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, also.

and...I don't know if you saw it, but someone posted on one of the 'Indie threads' on the Amazon forums about this same issue. I'm sorry, but I don't remember which thread. The person just said they were reading the book and enjoying it, but that the description gives away too much.


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

The kindle people finally changed my product description so that it's not so telling.  Just a quick overview of the novel.  I hope people will buy.  My cousin from California who I haven't seen in thirty years, found my book on kindle and read the whole thing in a day, two days ago.  We have reunited in a way which is nice.  But she read it in a day!!  Couldn't put it down.


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

My book was just reviewed twice in the past few hours!  Finally!  I am so excited.  Smart observations and the readers knew exactly where I was going with the book.


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

By the way, one of my former students who was in my AP class asked to read the novel last year.  I sent it to her and she must've printed it out and left it in her room.  Either her mother or father found the novel, read it, and wrote a letter to the board of education demanding I be fired.  When the board asked if I'd pushed the novel on students in my classrooms and I said 'no' they ignored the letter from the parent.  The parent then went the county prosecutor and demanded the same thing.  The result:  the prosecutor read the novel, couldn't put it down, and warned the 'concerned parent(s) they could get in legal problems by slandering me.  True story.


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

I want to thank all of you who have bought my book.  I hope you are enjoying it or enjoyed it.  I recieved two very good reviews from, I suspect, former students of mine who heard about the book.  Anyway, I would love to hear more feedback from the people who write on these boards.  Thanks so much!!


----------

